# Solved: Windows 95 no sound



## jm-9 (Feb 6, 2011)

After I installed Windows 95, I found that there was no sound. I downloaded the official drivers for my Aztech 1008 pnp device sound card. Windows found and installed them without a problem, but I still do not have any sound. Also, in control panel->multimedia, there is no sound device listed. What is the problem?


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

In Device Manager, go down to Sound and see if there are any conflicts.

Many times, there will be a "401" device that conflicts with the sound card you are installing. You should see a yellow exclamation next to any devices in Device Manager that are causing a conflict.


----------



## jm-9 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I found newer drivers on the internet and they worked.


----------

